# Pipe Drafting and Design



## محمد الاكرم (21 يوليو 2012)

السلام
هام
Pipe Drafting and Design, Third Edition
*Contents*
Preface 
Acknowledgments 
About the Authors 
1 Overview of Pipe Drafting and Design
2 Steel Pipe
3 Pipe Fittings
4 Flange Basics
5 Valves
6 Mechanical Equipment
7 Flow Diagrams and Instrumentation
8 Codes and Specifications
9 Equipment Layout
10 Piping Arrangement Drawings, Sections, and Elevations
11 Standard Piping Details
12 Piping Systems
13 Piping Isometrics
14 Building 3D Piping Models
15 Project Coordination
Appendix A Dimensional Data
Appendix B Alphabet of Lines
Appendix C Review of Math
Appendix D Use of the Calculator
Appendix E Architect's Scale
Glossary
Index

​
http://ebookee.org/-quot-Pipe-Drafting-and-Design-quot-by-Roy-A-Parisher_1933966.html

وفقكم الله


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله بك على هذا الكتاب القيم.


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (2 أغسطس 2012)

مشكورون وماجورون


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (2 أغسطس 2012)

اشكركم على جهودكم القيمه


----------



## ashraff (26 سبتمبر 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## حمدي النمر (16 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله بك على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## ecc1010 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

رب اغفر لي ولوالدي، رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا

عَنْ أَبِي فَرْوَةَ الأَشْجَعِيِّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لِرَجُلٍ: "إِقْرَأْ عِنْدَ مَنَامِكَ قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ فَإِنَّهَا بَرَاءَةٌ مِنَ الشِّرْكِ". أخرجه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان (2/498 ، رقم 2519). وصححه الألباني (صحيح الجامع، 1161).


----------



## ibrahim1hj (20 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب القيم , لكن يرجى ملاحظة أن تاريخ المشاكة 21/07/2012 بينما وجدت نفس المشاركة بتاريخ 22/07/2012 منقولة بدون إشارة الى موقع المهندسين العرب في منتدى هندسي مشابه و عربي


----------

